# Right driver, wrong car?



## JustPaxingThru (Jun 18, 2015)

Uber app told me they would get me in a Ford. Guy drives up in a Volkswagen. I confirmed it was the correct driver, but the car was wrong obviously. How do I report this so it can be fixed in the uber system so there is no confusion with other riders? Would it be "I had a problem with my pickup or vehicle" or something else?

As a side note, the uber navigation to get to the rider is terrible. I dropped my pin properly, and stand outside waiting for driver. For whatever reason the uber navigation sends them to a road nearby, so I now text when I request a pickup my location to help avoid those navigation issues. I showed both drivers that had the same issue that I was standing exactly where the pin was dropped on my phone. For whatever reason the dropped pins did not match each other. Weird.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

Confirm the license plate. Don't get in if it's not correct.

also tell the driver that his insurance will not cover for both you and him if he use a wrong car.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Sometimes the Uber app shows the wrong model. Correct plate, correct make, wrong model.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

about the driver in the wrong car... just let it go, dont do anything. or you wanna be a batman's sidekick or somethin? if you dont see a right car, do not get it. or if the driver is right, wrong car, but you need to get to your destination, get in, let him drive you, get to your destination and dont give a f-ck....

the driver followed google navigation and did not look at Uber app with the pin. happens a lot.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Danz Haagen said:


> about the driver in the wrong car... just let it go, dont do anything. or you wanna be a batman's sidekick or somethin?


I don't agree with this. I would at least report the issue. It may not be the drivers fault, but it should be checked into


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Uber app told me they would get me in a Ford. Guy drives up in a Volkswagen. I confirmed it was the correct driver, but the car was wrong obviously. How do I report this so it can be fixed in the uber system so there is no confusion with other riders? Would it be "I had a problem with my pickup or vehicle" or something else?
> 
> As a side note, the uber navigation to get to the rider is terrible. I dropped my pin properly, and stand outside waiting for driver. For whatever reason the uber navigation sends them to a road nearby, so I now text when I request a pickup my location to help avoid those navigation issues. I showed both drivers that had the same issue that I was standing exactly where the pin was dropped on my phone. For whatever reason the dropped pins did not match each other. Weird.


Navigation to your pickup should be none of your concern. You are not paying them until you get into the car. And even after that...it's next to nothing and the driver is taking the financial burden. Uber makes almost as much money as the driver does on a short trip...and they have NO expenses


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

So the obvious question, did you ASK THE DRIVER ABOUT IT?

Maybe he has multiple cars that he uses to Uber, and signed in on the wrong vehicle. Maybe he wasn't aware he did this.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Uber app told me they would get me in a Ford. Guy drives up in a Volkswagen. I confirmed it was the correct driver, but the car was wrong obviously. How do I report this so it can be fixed in the uber system so there is no confusion with other riders? Would it be "I had a problem with my pickup or vehicle" or something else?
> 
> As a side note, the uber navigation to get to the rider is terrible. I dropped my pin properly, and stand outside waiting for driver. For whatever reason the uber navigation sends them to a road nearby, so I now text when I request a pickup my location to help avoid those navigation issues. I showed both drivers that had the same issue that I was standing exactly where the pin was dropped on my phone. For whatever reason the dropped pins did not match each other. Weird.


Google maps, and Waze both have their problems, I always look at the uber app when I get close to a pickup or drop off. I have had both Google Maps, and Waze try to have me pick up or drop off on a highway, instead of the surface street that runs parallel to it.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Uber app told me they would get me in a Ford. Guy drives up in a Volkswagen. I confirmed it was the correct driver, but the car was wrong obviously. How do I report this so it can be fixed in the uber system so there is no confusion with other riders? Would it be "I had a problem with my pickup or vehicle" or something else?
> 
> As a side note, the uber navigation to get to the rider is terrible. I dropped my pin properly, and stand outside waiting for driver. For whatever reason the uber navigation sends them to a road nearby, so I now text when I request a pickup my location to help avoid those navigation issues. I showed both drivers that had the same issue that I was standing exactly where the pin was dropped on my phone. For whatever reason the dropped pins did not match each other. Weird.


Could be worse on the pickup location. The app took me to an address 40 miles away from where the rider was. Thankfully, I only had to drive about six minutes and got the cancellation fee. But they have been updating the app a lot, so that could be the problem.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

When you open your rider app, it should show you the ADDRESS it will be sending the driver before you summon a car. It should also show you the address as you set the pickup location and summon a ride. In summary, don't look at the pin to decide if it's right, look for the written address. Some locations have terrible GPS reception and the drivers are almost always summoned to the wrong address. Make it a habit to text your driver the correct pickup address and you will avoid some frustrations. (I've had cases where the rider saw the correct address being sent, yet it sent me a different address).


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Uber app told me they would get me in a Ford. Guy drives up in a Volkswagen. I confirmed it was the correct driver, but the car was wrong obviously. How do I report this so it can be fixed in the uber system so there is no confusion with other riders? Would it be "I had a problem with my pickup or vehicle" or something else?
> 
> As a side note, the uber navigation to get to the rider is terrible. I dropped my pin properly, and stand outside waiting for driver. For whatever reason the uber navigation sends them to a road nearby, so I now text when I request a pickup my location to help avoid those navigation issues. I showed both drivers that had the same issue that I was standing exactly where the pin was dropped on my phone. For whatever reason the dropped pins did not match each other. Weird.


Why would you report it if the driver took you from point A to point B with no issues. Maybe his car was in the shop and he could not afford to not drive. Reporting it will only cause more issues with the driver and probably get him booted out of Uber. If he didn't creep you out or give you a bad experience, you should just let it go IMO. Unless you want to be that person who makes circumstances worse than it already is.


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I don't agree with this. I would at least report the issue. It may not be the drivers fault, but it should be checked into


I don't agree with this. Reporting it will only cause more problems with the driver. You don't know if the driver has his car in the shop getting repaired due to all the miles driven on the Uber app. He probably couldn't afford to not drive because he is spending money getting it fix. Some drivers get a loaner car when their car is being worked on. If he was a cool driver and got you safely to and from your destination, what's the positive outcome of reporting this? You will probably get this driver banned from Uber and you don't know how much the Uber income plays a role in his life. Unless you don't care if he has a family or needs the money to pay for his living expenses.


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

Almasy said:


> Confirm the license plate. Don't get in if it's not correct.
> 
> also tell the driver that his insurance will not cover for both you and him if he use a wrong car.


If you have full coverage on your insurance, it will cover whatever car you drive. That's why companies check your insurance before they give you a loaner car to make sure you're covered.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

JustPaxingThru said:


> I showed both drivers that had the same issue that I was standing exactly where the pin was dropped on my phone. For whatever reason the dropped pins did not match each other. Weird.


Typical Uber. They can't get the driver app and the Pax app to match. And to think that this is really the only *&^%ing thing they are supposed to do as a 'technology' company.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

MoneyS said:


> I don't agree with this. Reporting it will only cause more problems with the driver. You don't know if the driver has his car in the shop getting repaired due to all the miles driven on the Uber app. He probably couldn't afford to not drive because he is spending money getting it fix. Some drivers get a loaner car when their car is being worked on. If he was a cool driver and got you safely to and from your destination, what's the positive outcome of reporting this? You will probably get this driver banned from Uber and you don't know how much the Uber income plays a role in his life. Unless you don't care if he has a family or needs the money to pay for his living expenses.


Any driver that does this, is irresponsible.
What if you _don't_ get to your destination safely?
Uber will certainly deny any claim for both the rider and driver in a situation like this. I mean NO disrespect...but if you're doing this, please stop! I had a driver do this to me several weeks ago here in Tulsa. He text me and stated that he would be arriving in a different vehicle. I immediately cancelled and text him why.

And...I DO care about other drivers well-being. Unless they are putting their pax at risk. I empathize with anyone in a position to be forced to do this. But, what's next? "He's an alcoholic...he needed that drink before picking up pax". To me, it's no different. Irresponsible and a stupid choice...no exceptions!!!


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

MoneyS said:


> Why would you report it if the driver took you from point A to point B with no issues. Maybe his car was in the shop and he could not afford to not drive. Reporting it will only cause more issues with the driver and probably get him booted out of Uber. If he didn't creep you out or give you a bad experience, you should just let it go IMO. Unless you want to be that person who makes circumstances worse than it already is.


If you knowingly do this, you deserve to be deactivated. No excuses.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I had a driver show up with a different vehicle once. I did not want to get in. What if that car is not insured? So unprofessional and irresponsible. Also had one car pull up but it was not the driver on the app. He claimed that he and his dad shared the app and that everything is all good. Umm no. F**k that and f**k you.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> I had a driver show up with a different vehicle once. I did not want to get in. What if that car is not insured? So unprofessional and irresponsible. Also had one car pull up but it was not the driver on the app. He claimed that he and his dad shared the app and that everything is all good. Umm no. F**k that and f**k you.


Smart!! Drivers do the dumbest things. Another reason I am an advocate for this being a second income...not a primary


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I did one trip yesterday in the wrong car. Prius needed a tire repaired and I logged in and received my first ride request before I remembered to switch vehicles in the app. I warned the pax ahead of time, and if really need could have cancelled and had him re request once I resolved the issue. Either way even my truck has the proper P2p transportation tags and theyatch the plates on the truck, which matches the registration and so forth.

With regards to navigation. If the driver goes to the wrong place even though you typed in the correct address it should be on him, not his navigation. Unfortunately you may need to contact the driver to let them know they are in the wrong place, otherwise you are (more) likely to get hit with a cancel fee even though you were in the right place.

I know I typed in my address once for a p/u and the driver pulled into the wrong lot, and then started moving further away when I tried to get him to come to me. Nothing like being on the phone with you driver while he is driving away from you and trying to convince him that he is going the wrong way when he barely speaks english.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Dont use WAze or google maps unless necessary. Any cab driver will let you know that Garmin is the most reliable gps


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

MoneyS said:


> If you have full coverage on your insurance, it will cover whatever car you drive. That's why companies check your insurance before they give you a loaner car to make sure you're covered.


Your personal insurance does not cover uber rides unless you have commercial insurance. The pax took a ride in an uninsured vehicle. Period, end of story.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Before dropping UBER I ran a completely different vehicle from that which was registered with UBER. Since I'm commercial and the replacement vehicle was fully permitted outside of UBER, I just proceeded without bothering to update with UBER. 

This unapproved vehicle went nearly 10 months without any questions from UBER or their customers. I was deactivated at one point for a few weeks due to unsubmitted documents, but then, after taking no action, UBER sent me a congratulatory text announcing my reactivation.

UBER is clueless about what's actually going on out there. Nor do they particularly care IMO.

Eventually I just stopped using UBER altogether.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I took two Uber rides today (yes, I tipped) and both cars did not match the license plate in the app.

Could there be a glitch with Uber at this time?


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Any driver that does this, is irresponsible.
> What if you _don't_ get to your destination safely?
> Uber will certainly deny any claim for both the rider and driver in a situation like this. I mean NO disrespect...but if you're doing this, please stop! I had a driver do this to me several weeks ago here in Tulsa. He text me and stated that he would be arriving in a different vehicle. I immediately cancelled and text him why.
> 
> And...I DO care about other drivers well-being. Unless they are putting their pax at risk. I empathize with anyone in a position to be forced to do this. But, what's next? "He's an alcoholic...he needed that drink before picking up pax". To me, it's no different. Irresponsible and a stupid choice...no exceptions!!!


Saying you care for the well being of other drivers is one thing and doing it is another. I have taken Uber rides when the car does not match the car on their profile. They usually explain the situation that they're in and I totally understand where they're coming from. Some of you take this driving gig too seriously and act like you're part of the Uber police force or just plain old Uber pets. I'm sorry but y'all act like you're some saints up in here.

And no, I have not done this myself but can relate to the stories that these drivers tell me when I get a ride. I even got picked up in a pretty new Lexus once.

Now being a drunk while driving a pax, that is totally different from a guy trying to make ends meet. And quite honestly, having a different vehicle does not bother me at all. If something that little bothers me, I would cancel the ride request with the driver and clearly inform him/her of my concern. Plain and simple. At least this route, the driver knows that he needs to go over the rules and follow them or there will be complaints that might jeopardize his driving status.

Ah, but the coverage part. Well, that does present an issue. If that was a big concern of mine like I said before, I would have cancelled the ride from the start and inform the driver. Or if I still took the ride and made it to my destination, I would kindly inform the driver of the rules and coverage so he is aware of it. Uber does not explain things very clearly and a lot of new drivers do make mistakes. Making a mistake does not warrant a deactivation. When you make the same mistake, then you probably deserved to get deactivated.

And reporting the driver after the fact is like a friend who kisses your ass when you're present and talking smack behind your back when you're not around. To me, it reminds me of one of those teachers' pet who tattle tells just to get recognized.


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Smart!! Drivers do the dumbest things. Another reason I am an advocate for this being a second income...not a primary


Consider yourself blessed. Not all Uber drivers have the luxury of working this part-time.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

MoneyS said:


> Some of you take this driving gig too seriously and act like you're part of the Uber police force or just plain old Uber pets. I'm sorry but y'all act like you're some saints up in here.


You're damn right, I do...I have responsibilities. I am not about to put my trust in this company. I am looking out for "number one"...me. Ubers lawyers will say "loss of life claim? Im sorry, but we show coverage for a 2011 xyz vehicle. This accident happened in a zyx vehicle...its not covered. Mr/Mrs passenger...you got into a vehicle that did not match the description and tag that we show coverage for...you're SOL." Insurance companies look out for ANY reason NOT to pay.



MoneyS said:


> Now being a drunk while driving a pax, that is totally different from a guy trying to make ends meet. And quite honestly, having a different vehicle does not bother me at all. If something that little bothers me...


Grow up! This is the real world.

Probably nothing WILL happen...but IF it does, best wishes and think about this post and how wise I am!!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

MoneyS said:


> Consider yourself blessed. Not all Uber drivers have the luxury of working this part-time.


Sure you do. McDonalds will hire _anyone_. And...they pay better.


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Your personal insurance does not cover uber rides unless you have commercial insurance. The pax took a ride in an uninsured vehicle. Period, end of story.[/QUOTE





ReviTULize said:


> vehicle


That's one thing wrong about you. Just plain looking into the negative side. This can all be prevented by just cancelling the ride and informing the driver. That would be the best way to handle this type of situation. I always look for the positive side of things. Reporting this mistake that a driver makes does not bring any positive outcome. Getting this guy deactivated just because you probably feel that there is a need to have less drivers is probably what's going to happen.

Just keep doing what you do. What goes around comes around. Your way of thinking is like winning the lotto and complaining how you need to pay for taxes.


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> You're damn right, I do...I have responsibilities. I am not about to put my trust in this company. I am looking out for "number one"...me. Ubers lawyers will say "loss of life claim? Im sorry, but we show coverage for a 2011 xyz vehicle. This accident happened in a zyx vehicle...its not covered. Mr/Mrs passenger...you got into a vehicle that did not match the description and tag that we show coverage for...you're SOL." Insurance companies look out for ANY reason NOT to pay.
> 
> Grow up! This is the real world.
> 
> Probably nothing WILL happen...but IF it does, best wishes and think about this post and how wise I am!!


Wise, more like a tattle tell. Be a man and speak to the driver and state your concern. I take it that you don't surf, ski or go to any places that makes you sign a waiver before participating in any physical activities. More like you trying to have a way to sue someone because of a someone's mistake. Everyone always looking for a reason to sue someone. If you're so wise, you wouldn't be looking for ways to bring someone down.


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Sure you do. McDonalds will hire _anyone_. And...they pay better.


Really?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

MoneyS said:


> That's one thing wrong about you. Just plain looking into the negative side.
> Just keep doing what you do. What goes around comes around. Your way of thinking is like...


I think your positive outlook is a great...but don't presume to know how I think or my outlook in life.
This is a safety issue. Riders have _some _guarantee that the vehicle they're getting into has been verified by Uber as registered & insured. Sad story?...not interested, if you're putting pax at risk.
My concern is for rider/driver safety...drivers income is second to that. 
I have clearly stated my position on the subject and don't have time for banter


MoneyS said:


> Really?


Yep. There _are_ options. People may not like them...but they're out there.


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I think your positive outlook is a great...but don't presume to know how I think or my outlook in life.
> This is a safety issue. Riders have _some _guarantee that the vehicle they're getting into has been verified by Uber as registered & insured. Sad story?...not interested, if you're putting pax at risk.
> My concern is for rider/driver safety...drivers income is second to that.
> I have clearly stated my position on the subject and don't have time for banter
> ...


You stated your position and I stated mines. Since you're so concern about safety, next time you drive, you should start taking pictures of every jay walker you see and give it to the police as well since that is also a safety concern. Drivers are always wrong when they hit pedestrians and Uber will probably not cover you then. Also, you should put a glass shield or a bar in between the front and back seat to protect yourself from future pax since no pax are screen to protect drivers and under no circumstances let a pax ride shotgun. That is a safety concern. You could be driving a pedophile, rapist, or even a murderer for crying out loud.

Make sure you wear a helmet and mouth guard the next time you drive. Keep extras for your riders to keep them safe too. Don't ever board a plane unless you have insurance to cover you when it crashes. Stay home to keep yourself from all the crazy people in this world.

Of course there are other options but will it make sense for that particular driver? Everybody has different lives and every circumstance is different.

The next time I get in an Uber when the car doesn't match, I will educate the driver instead of going behind his/her back and getting him/her can. That's just the way I would handle these types of situation since he might be picking up a person with a similar point of view like yourself.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

You must be trying to troll the thread. We've all stated our points, but you seem to want the last word


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

MoneyS said:


> Really?


My friends little sister just got hired by them. $11/hr and has zero experience.


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> My friends little sister just got hired by them. $11/hr and has zero experience.


You and ReviTULize should go ahead and apply then. Make sure you wear a cup and mouth guard to protect yourself. Also buy insurance in case the hot coffee spills on you.

Y'all two should have been security guards or rent a cops. They take tattle tells there. Be a man and help others see the light instead of trying to knock someone down.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

MoneyS said:


> You and ReviTULize should go ahead and apply then. Make sure you wear a cup and mouth guard to protect yourself. Also buy insurance in case the hot coffee spills on you.


LOL. I don't need to. I'm in sales and don't drive for uber either. Good luck to you friend!


----------



## MoneyS (Oct 13, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> LOL. I don't need to. I'm in sales and don't drive for uber either. Good luck to you friend!


Neither do I but can't knock someone for working there either as their situation is different.


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Another "new member" aka troll dredging up 2 year old threads.


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> LOL. I don't need to. I'm in sales and don't drive for uber either. Good luck to you friend!


Well if you don't drive for uber, how come you are well known member here, seems like you are one of those airport full time drivers that, have a lot of free time to participate in this forum,


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I have 2 cars, and picked up a pax once while signed in with the wrong one by accident. I explained the situation, and even gave them the license plate of the car they were expecting. They were cool with it, especially since the car I was in was nicer than the one they were expecting.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Uber app told me they would get me in a Ford. Guy drives up in a Volkswagen. I confirmed it was the correct driver, but the car was wrong obviously. How do I report this so it can be fixed in the uber system so there is no confusion with other riders? Would it be "I had a problem with my pickup or vehicle" or something else?
> 
> As a side note, the uber navigation to get to the rider is terrible. I dropped my pin properly, and stand outside waiting for driver. For whatever reason the uber navigation sends them to a road nearby, so I now text when I request a pickup my location to help avoid those navigation issues. I showed both drivers that had the same issue that I was standing exactly where the pin was dropped on my phone. For whatever reason the dropped pins did not match each other. Weird.


That is someone with a broken car using a rental or that's the wife's car.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Dont use WAze or google maps unless necessary. Any cab driver will let you know that Garmin is the most reliable gps


It takes me about 4 GPS programs to get around Orlando, all of them are wrong in a slightly different way...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I accidentally did a trip in the wrong vehicle once. I have two vehicles on my account. I did one trip earlier in the day... then I forgot to switch it back again when I used my other vehicle later. I am very grateful that my pax told me of the discrepancy and did not report me.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

JustPaxingThru said:


> Uber app told me they would get me in a Ford. Guy drives up in a Volkswagen. I confirmed it was the correct driver, but the car was wrong obviously. How do I report this so it can be fixed in the uber system so there is no confusion with other riders? Would it be "I had a problem with my pickup or vehicle" or something else?
> 
> As a side note, the uber navigation to get to the rider is terrible. I dropped my pin properly, and stand outside waiting for driver. For whatever reason the uber navigation sends them to a road nearby, so I now text when I request a pickup my location to help avoid those navigation issues. I showed both drivers that had the same issue that I was standing exactly where the pin was dropped on my phone. For whatever reason the dropped pins did not match each other. Weird.


The driver probably is a family man that owns 2 cars both cleared to Uber. Driver can switch back and forth in the app depending what he is driving that night. I own both a minivan and a sedan and one night I forgot to switch back to sedan from minivan and I got an XL request while driving the sedan. I apologized once the error was noted and I cancelled do not charge driver. End of story. No need to call Uber on the driver.


----------

